# streaming video and audio from pc



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Good day. 
I connected 32ln572b-th tv to pc, I got only pc desktop. I need to stream video and audio from pc to tv screen. 
Please help. 
Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good day to you too sinan :wave:

I tried googling that model-number but couldn't find anything, is the TV a 'Smart-TV'? 

If it is and it's connected to your home-internet, you can stream a file (movie or video-clip) by selecting the file in Windows 'Explorer', right-click on the file and select the 'Cast to...' entry, when the mouse hovers over the entry, a fly-out appears with a list of devices it can 'see', hopefully including your TV.

If you want to stream from online (for example Youtube), from the 'Edge' browser, find the clip you want to stream and, in the top-right corner of the window left-click on the 'More' button (marked with 3 dots) and select 'Cast to device', your TV should appear there.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Mr. WereBo.
It is smart LG 32 inch.
I need to connect pc to tv using hdmi cable.
Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the PC is connected to the TV through an HDMI cable, then you should see your desktop wallpaper shown on your TV.

Make sure that your TV is set to HDMI and that Windows detects the TV.

To watch videos on the TV, you can drag the browser/movie window over to the TV screen.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes I got pc desktop on tv, but I want to stream (cast) video on tv from pc.
Thanks.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If the PC is connected to the TV through an HDMI cable, then you should see your desktop wallpaper shown on your TV.
> 
> Make sure that your TV is set to HDMI and that Windows detects the TV.
> 
> To watch videos on the TV, you can drag the browser/movie window over to the TV screen.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If your TV can get the internet i.e. Youtube, Netflix or whatever, then you can use the 'Cast To....' feature on your PC. You might need to update the PC to the latest Win-10 update, the 'Cast to...' function only appeared last November. You will need to check that the TV has 'DNLA' enabled, for it to work :wink:


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

I need to connect them using hdmi.

Regards.



WereBo said:


> If your TV can get the internet i.e. Youtube, Netflix or whatever, then you can use the 'Cast To....' feature on your PC. You might need to update the PC to the latest Win-10 update, the 'Cast to...' function only appeared last November. You will need to check that the TV has 'DNLA' enabled, for it to work :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aahh my apologies sinan, I thought you were wanting to sent the videos via wi-fi. 

You posted that you can see the PC's desktop on the TV, what can you see on the TV if you play a video-file or a Youtube video on the PC?


----------

